# nitrous on a stock b13



## seanb13AI (Feb 27, 2003)

i need to know how well my car will hadle nos with only intake i know i need the header and exhaust but im just curious how the car will handle it just tryin to keep up with some buddies of mine and im tired of getting smoked want to find cheapest bang for the buck if you know what i mean thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

The car will handle it fine, but you need good engine management and possibly bigger injectors, depending on how much nitrous you're planning on using.

JWT's kit is one of the best for our cars, their nitrous program is really good.


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

The car will safely handle a 50 wet shot.. Although I would recommend getting the headers and exhaust first.. Also keep in mind if you have a stock clutch the nitrous will toast it very fast... So in theroy you will be running slower.. Be patient get all the bolt-ons then a clutch set-up... After all this is done a little nitrous will be the bomb... Do things right the first time.. Trust me I know!!


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Only a 50 shot. More than that you might be risking something.


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

ONLY do this AFTER you have a clutch that can take the added power, and have added a free-flowing exhaust. You can only get in (nitrous, fuel) as much as you can put out (exhaust). 

You will discover that , using a single wet Fogger setup, 60hp is about the limit for that setup. 

Nissan intake manifolds don't distribute wet (gas) very well at all. You will get uneven distribution. 

A direct-port setup is the preferred way to go. Up to a 80hp shot you should be fine. After that, you'll need to upgrade your fuel pump. 

Good luck.


----------



## seanb13AI (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks for all the info guys


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

If you go direct port, then there are a couple of people on sr20deforum funning anywhere from 100 - 150shots, but the max that I'd go for a dry or wet shot would be 75. Also, @ 75, you can still use stock injectors, pump, ECU and ingnition - my buddy has been running this set up for well over a year, and has yet to have problems.


----------



## PAIN (Apr 21, 2003)

so could I use a jet performance meter with a 50 dry shot and would I need to chane anything else


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

200SE said:


> *If you go direct port, then there are a couple of people on sr20deforum funning anywhere from 100 - 150shots, but the max that I'd go for a dry or wet shot would be 75. Also, @ 75, you can still use stock injectors, pump, ECU and ingnition - my buddy has been running this set up for well over a year, and has yet to have problems. *


If the direct port setup is a 'wet' one, then injector size does not come into play. You're supplying the fuel independently of the injectors. 



PAIN said:


> *so could I use a jet performance meter with a 50 dry shot and would I need to chane anything else *


I have no idea what a Jet performance meter is. If it messes with your ecu -- timing, fuel, etc.-- then you may want to stay away from it if you're mixing in nitrous oxide. 
P.S.-- There is no such thing as a Sentra GT-R.


----------

